# Is it just me



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Or does anyone wish Ruger would make a subcompact in a .40 or .45 with a rail for mounting stuff. Oh and cant forget the decocker on the side I love that thing.

I would get one of these before a glock or xd


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, since Kel-Tec doesn't make one, Ruger's would likely look like a PPS or a Kahr with an "R" on it.

:mrgreen: :smt083


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe it is just wishful thinking since I am a big ruger fan.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I really don't see a need for a gun that is compact then have me put stuff on it. It really negates the reason for a compact pistol. I would think any pistol that was made to conceal easily then have me add some gadgets on it making it a lot harder to conceal. That's just me anyway. :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I really don't see a need for a gun that is compact then have me put stuff on it. It really negates the reason for a compact pistol. I would think any pistol that was made to conceal easily then have me add some gadgets on it making it a lot harder to conceal. That's just me anyway. :smt083


Gotta agree with that logic. :smt023

Plus, if you have rails on a gun, you can be tempted to go overboard ....


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

The keys might be bit much Todd but otherwise tastfully done.

I'm not a be a big accessory rail guy on handguns although I recognise their purpose and in certain applications not necessarily a bad idea.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I really don't see a need for a gun that is compact then have me put stuff on it. It really negates the reason for a compact pistol. I would think any pistol that was made to conceal easily then have me add some gadgets on it making it a lot harder to conceal. That's just me anyway. :smt083


I was not talking about concealing it with the stuff on. I like having the option off adding stuff than not adding stuff. If I am at the house and dont want my ruger on my night stand and would rather have say a M&P .40 compact with a light on it I want that option. Than say a glock 27 with no light. What if I just want ot put it in my truck and have it with me there but not carry it on my person.

I may never buy a light or laser. I may and never use it. But I at least want that option.

My original plan was to get a glock 22 put a light one it and then a glock 27 and an ankle holster (since ruger doesnt have a compact .40). Then I got to looking at the M&P's.

I cant even add a light to my ruger because it has no rail which really disappoints me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

To each their own man. I just voiced an opinion with the info that was presented.


> Or does anyone wish Ruger would make a subcompact in a .40 or .45 with a rail for mounting stuff.


To me a rail on a sub compact pistol negates the reason to haev a sub compact. Get one if you can if that's your flavor. Some of those lights and lasers come with a mount that allows one to add it to the trigger guard for those with guns that do not have a rail. Maybe that can solve your problem. As to the decocker I don't know what to tell you. Bersa makes a 380 that has one..Or did anyway. I used ot have an old Thunder that if ya flipped the safety the other way it dripped the hammer safely.

For the most part sub compact guns are made for and bought for their ease of concealability. So many might not have a rail being that takes away from the bigger reason to have a smaller gun. But by all means go for it if that's what you want.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just remember that with a light mounted on the gun, whatever your light is pointed at, your gun is too. If you hear a bump in the night and go to investigate with gun in hand, you may end up inadvertently pointing your gun at your wife, kid, or some other family member. This is one of the arguments for having a hand-held light. If you want a laser badly enough, Crimson Trace grips solve the problem of no rail.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok first off I want a compact to carry. But I dont neccessarily want a light or laser I want the ability to put one on if I did for giggles. I do know about the light pointed the same as the gun and so on and so forth. Thing is I know when my wife is with me. she is in the middle of the bed and I am on the edge. The dog sleeps on my feet. No kids as we only have one bedroom. 

I am a very light sleeper so I know when she gets up and when she gets back in bed. To me it is more of a precaution more than anything. If something happens and I have a light in my off hand I feel I cant control the gun as much. And with stress and adrenline being high I need all the help I cant get. I would much prefer to have the light on the gun myself.

A cop once told me that the light gives you away. I want to make sure what I am shooting at. My luck the power would go out and something would happen and I couldnt find my flashlight.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I keep a small mag light in my night stand. And there it always stays. that solves that issue for me anyway. You LEO friend is right. That's why you don't see a lot of cops with lights on their guns. the light points back to the one holding it. Like I said though. there are mounting systems that attach to the front of the trigger guard for guns without a rail. That might help you out.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I found one that was made for subcompacts.

I dont know if I really want one as much as knowing I have the capibilty toput one on.

What do you think of lasers. He said the exact same thing about lasers giving you away.


----------

